
Json-crate: a minimalistic promise-based json database - nettofarah
https://github.com/nettofarah/json-crate
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

